# Frankfurt IAA - The New Audi A8 Security



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi A8L W12 quattro Security offers mobility at an exclusive level allied to high levels of security. The armour-plated luxury saloon impressively combines sportiness and comfort. The quattro permanent four-wheel drive is unique in the security vehicle segment, and provides enhanced driving dynamics compared with its predecessor.
* Full Story *


----------

